# Eure Maus haltung?



## Uziflator (6. April 2013)

*Wie haltet Ihr eure Maus?*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. April 2013)

Ich bin der Fingertip-Mensch denke ich. Ich hab eine Roccat Savu.


----------



## Xerxes300 (6. April 2013)

Ich bin auch der Fingertip-Typ


----------



## christoph-k85 (6. April 2013)

Ich gehöre auch zu den Fingertip-Typen, alles andere ist für mich irgendwie unangenehm.

Ich hab die Logitech G500


----------



## hendrosch (6. April 2013)

Ich denke am ehesten Palm Grip bei einer so großen Maus wie der G700 ist das sehr gemütlich obwohl meine Hände auch sehr groß sind.


----------



## Leandros (6. April 2013)

Fingertip, bei einer Logitech G500.


----------



## Laudian (6. April 2013)

Palm Grip, manchmal gehts aber in einen Claw Grip über. <-- G700, vorher MX Revolution (Beste Maus die es je gab!)


----------



## timbo01 (6. April 2013)

Palm-Grip. Hab ne Roccat Kone +


----------



## dgcss (6. April 2013)

Fingertip @ Gigabyte Aivia M8600


----------



## polarwolf (6. April 2013)

Fingertip Grip. Meine Hand ist zu groß, um sie gemütlich komplett auf der Maus (Logitech G400) abzulegen.


----------



## Allwisser (6. April 2013)

fingertip grip..  ist schließlich auch das einzig sinnvolle, wobei der clawgrip nichts anderes ist, außer, dass die maus gerade zu sich rangezogen wurde, um den mauszeiger nach unten zu führen.  der palm grip ist überaus schwachsinnig, da so für die mausbewegung der gesamte unterarm bewegt werden muss, teilweise sogar das schultergelenk mitbenutzt wird.  bei meiner intellektuell überlegenen haltung ruht die hand dauerhaft auf der handkante bzw. dem ballen und es werden lediglich aus der mittelhand heraus die finger um wenige milimeter bewegt.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (6. April 2013)

Fingertip mit einer Logitech G400 am Desktop und einer Logitech 5€-Maus am Notebook.


----------



## Uziflator (6. April 2013)

Allwisser schrieb:


> fingertip grip..  ist schließlich auch das einzig sinnvolle, wobei der clawgrip nichts anderes ist, außer, dass die maus gerade zu sich rangezogen wurde, um den mauszeiger nach unten zu führen.  der palm grip ist überaus schwachsinnig, da so für die mausbewegung der gesamte unterarm bewegt werden muss, teilweise sogar das schultergelenk mitbenutzt wird.  bei meiner intellektuell überlegenen haltung ruht die hand dauerhaft auf der handkante bzw. dem ballen und es werden lediglich aus der mittelhand heraus die finger um wenige milimeter bewegt.


Nur das für viele Palm Grip nutzer zB. Fingertip unangenem  ist.


----------



## vvoll3 (6. April 2013)

Allwisser schrieb:


> bei meiner intellektuell überlegenen haltung





Allwisser, passender Nick für soviel Dummheit.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (6. April 2013)

Palm Grip!


----------



## MistaKrizz (6. April 2013)

Palm Grip, bei einer RAT9.



MFG


----------



## Alex555 (6. April 2013)

Fingertip Grip mit meiner alten Logitech G9


----------



## beren2707 (6. April 2013)

[x] Andere

Natürlich im Käfig, mit Stroh und Spielmöglichkeiten und vielen Artgenossen.



Achso, dann eher: [x]Palm Grip


----------



## DrWaikiki (6. April 2013)

Interessant, dass es kaum "Claw-Gripper" gibt.


----------



## Dustin91 (6. April 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> [x] Andere
> 
> Natürlich im Käfig, mit Stroh und Spielmöglichkeiten und vielen Artgenossen.
> 
> ...


 



Palm grip @ G5, G400, G500!


----------



## BlackNeo (7. April 2013)

Fingertip bei meiner Roccat Kova [+]


----------



## Superwip (7. April 2013)

Bin ich echt der einzige Clawer?


Logitech G9

Nur mit kleineren Mäusen nutze ich Finger Tip.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. April 2013)

[X] Andere
Ich palme während ruhigeren Situationen und geh bei hektischeren in den Fingertip. Der Übergang ist eher fließend...


----------



## Klarostorix (7. April 2013)

Ich bin auch ein Palm-Typ


----------



## Ultramarinrot (8. April 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Bin ich echt der einzige Clawer?
> 
> 
> Logitech G9
> ...


 
Der ist auch einer: http://www.mz.jena.de/joomla/images/stories/illustrationen/nosferatu.jpg





Ich bin der Finger Tip Grip Typ, wie einige es bestimmt kennen aus der Not heraus da es kaum anständig große Mäuse gibt. Hatte ne R.A.T 7 (Die konnte ich auch mit Palm Grip Haltung nutzen) hab die aber jetzt zurückgeschickt weil der Sensor Zicken gemacht hat, ist schon die zweite  

Werde jetzt umsatteln müssen :/


Btw. weis jemand ob die Steelseries Sensei was für große Hände ist?


----------



## SgtRheinstein (10. April 2013)

Claw grip ^^ (vorher DeathAdder 2013 jetzt Logitech G600)


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (10. April 2013)

Ne Mischung aus Fingertip- und Palm. Liegt wohl daran, dass die Meus zu kurz ist ^^
Cyborg R.A.T. 5


----------



## calixto (10. April 2013)

so wie es aussieht wohl Palm grip


----------



## Ahab (10. April 2013)

Palm Grip. Große Hände, große Maus. Alles andere wäre Folter bei mir.


----------



## Thallassa (10. April 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> [X] Andere
> Ich palme während ruhigeren Situationen und geh bei hektischeren in den Fingertip. Der Übergang ist eher fließend...


 
Ich mach es genau umgekehrt ^^ @ Corsair Vengeance M90


----------



## Ultramarinrot (10. April 2013)

@Thallassa:

Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken zur M90 zu greifen. Hast du eher große Hände? Wie liegt die M90 in der Hand? Generell zufrieden?


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. April 2013)

[x] andere
Also ich bin so zwischen Palm und Claw.
Halte Daumen und kleinen Finger wie beim Claw, den Rest wie beim Palm.
Hab ne G500.


----------



## instagib (15. April 2013)

Finger-Tip 

Steelseries Kinzu V2 (800DPI/500Hz - Ohne Treiber)





PS.: Von Logitech gibt es eine neue und zwar die G100 - Die ist ähnlich der G3. Die G300 fand ich nicht gut (Form).


----------



## FuNKyFLeA (15. April 2013)

Palmgrip - habe eine Logitech G500


----------



## DerpDerpington (15. April 2013)

Je nach Bequemlichkeit greife ich ab und zu anders, aber wenn ich nicht drauf achte, bin ich wohl eher der Palm Grip Typ.
Maus: Razer Deathadder


----------



## -Atlanter- (16. April 2013)

Palmgrip: Logitech MX518 Refresh /  08/15-Cherry-Mäuse
Etwas anderes kann ich mir auch überhaupt nicht vorstellen. Ich habe meine (vordere)Handfläche immer auf der Maus.


----------



## Westcoast (16. April 2013)

Palm Grip und ich nutze aktuell wieder die Zowie AM GS. manchmal auch die mionix naos 5000.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. April 2013)

> Claw Grip


Sieht man auch bei meiner Maus, die Flächen wo die die Finger Tippen, sind schon abgenützt.
Obwohl wenn man es genau nimmt, ist es bei mir eine Mischung aus "Finger Tip Grip" und Claw Grip", habe mich aber für eines entscheiden müssen.


----------



## Gast0707215 (18. April 2013)

palmgrip - perfekt mit der g500


----------

